
Windows Command-Line: Unicode and UTF-8 Output Text Buffer - ingve
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/commandline/2018/11/15/windows-command-line-unicode-and-utf-8-output-text-buffer/
======
ggm
And remind me, which manufacturer of s/w is responsible for on-the-fly mis-
encoding datastreams as latin1 and other misnomers (up-converting '...'
strings to the more pretty versions which demands randomly converting code
from 7 bit to 8 bit, but mussing up the encoding hints for instance, or doing
the same in cut-buffers passing through Word/Excel) .. Redmond I'm looking at
you...

